# Denver, Team To Beat!!! Why? They are The Best



## jjfw (Dec 31, 2012)

Denver with a week off is the scary team to play. A week to heal, to catch their breaths and watch as everyone beats their brains in, to reach the next level. They get to prepare, not that they need much, Peyton runs the offense, bottom line. I admit, chances are if they do lose, his fault. Simple as that, that's footbal or sports. Thought Seattle was turning into a monster, but alot has been taken out of them by the Rams. I feel in the end, John Elway is going to be the unsung genius, getting Peyton, when everyone had a chance to get him. No QB is as prepared as Manning, and he has something to prove, he knows to get his name with Montana, Starr and even T. Bradshaw, he has to win. Look out People, it's going to be another Manning show, Peyton this time. Anyway, who do you Like and why. By the Way, Cowboys Fans, Stay Away!!!!!! CHOKE AGAIN.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 31, 2012)

jjfw said:


> Denver with a week off is the scary team to play. No QB is as prepared as Manning, and he has something to prove, he knows to get his name with Montana,AIKMAN, Starr and even T. Bradshaw, Cowboys Fans, Stay Away!!!!!! CHOKE AGAIN.


GO COWBOYS!!!......................................................................GO TEXANS!!!


you asked for it


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 31, 2012)

Texans are for sure the team to beat. Have a great running back, tight end,receivers, QB...
Then again Denver has one great defense and that quarter back the got is pretty good...
And u can never count out New England, there always there, but have lost some big games at home.


----------



## jjfw (Dec 31, 2012)

New England, no D, have to match Denver point for point. Houston, great first half, just been going down hill 2nd half. Colts, great young Q.B. but Ravens will torment this young lad, feel sorry for Luck,especially Monday morning. Seattle may be a tired team, last 3 games been big, Washington has a experienced coach who's been there, this could be the suprise/sleeper NFC team, RG3, in Hog country. Greenbay, Viking, another ballbuster game, I don't know about those cavemen in the Central, brutes. San Fran, they get off right, well it'll be, Denver and San Fran in the Super. Houston gets a easy game with Bengals, a treat. Cowboy fans, be quiet, again, you'll get your chance in 2013, its over, done.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2012)

Im a Detroit fan. yeah yeah, talk crap. Denver is gonna be dangerous, Cowboys are unpredictable i dont think they'll advance. 

Afc: either Denver or NE. Nfc: Atlanta. Atlanta wins.

EDIT: Look at the PF/PA of NE no one came close to the PF of NE.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 5, 2013)

If my Broncos don't win, I hope Gonzales gets his SB ring.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Bronco's will CHOKE.


----------



## Sk306 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's going to be cold in denver that day... peyton will choke in the cold, always has. NE is going back to the Superbowl to win it. Much better defence then last year, atleast in takeaways


----------



## toejoe (Jan 11, 2013)

he said he wear gloves.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 11, 2013)

No votes for Ray Lewis's last stand? LOL.. AFC will be between New England and Broncos (Duh!), NFC will be the Sea Hawks and Green Bay. If Denver advances and meets GB statistically Denver will take it, but the Hawks show a more even playing field against Denver. I have Green Bay and Denver going for Lombardi in all my bets thus far, and Denver with the win if this happens.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 12, 2013)

Well..................good try broncos!


----------



## jjfw (Jan 12, 2013)

Losers, CHOKE. Will never praise them again, another loser I picked.


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^^^ idiot


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have to assume the "Harbowl" was set up to some extent. I like to keep my conspiracies out of sports but their are some serious politics going on. A man got the patent for "Harbowl" and the NFL was telling him to back off, even before the superbowl teams were set.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 25, 2013)

Set up? Really??? Tell that to the players of the teams that lost.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 26, 2013)

Not set up by individual efforts, of course every player will get out there and try. But, sherman wins his appeal when Joe Haden didn't (Appealed for same exact reason). Or Michael turner gets a DUI and nothing ever happened from it. Redskins not getting fined for playing RG3 til his leg fell off. (Any athlete will say he's ok to play for the most part) There are a lot of politics that go unseen in this sport.


----------

